# Getting permission to hunt land owned by the city.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Lately I have been watching some very nice toms on some private land that is about a mile from the forest service boundary. When I checked onxmaps to see who the landowner was it says it is owned by the (insert city name here) City Corporation. I have been trying to get permission to hunt the land or see if the city even will grant me permission since I have found that out. I talked to a couple of city employees who don't know the answer and just refer me to somebody else who doesn't know the answer. I have emailed the mayor and a couple other city officials with no response yet. Has anybody ever gotten permission to hunt on city owned land before?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Surprising how much land out there is owner by cities. Some within the city limits, some not. Most falls under the basic laws of trespass as outlined in the guidebooks... Is it posted, cultivated, a park, etc. Some cities own watershed prop that might have things like no dogs, etc. Some cities have "no shooting within" laws, but I can't think of any that have "no hunting" laws. Not sure if those will even past constitutional mustard. I have always assumed sans restrictive signage and if it passes the "trespass" and "shooting tests" it's OK to hunt. I think at the worst you would be ask to stop and leave as with other private property.
But, if you where to PM the GPS reading for the Toms, I'd be more than happy to look into it.:smile:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Surprising how much land out there is owner by cities. Some within the city limits, some not. Most falls under the basic laws of trespass as outlined in the guidebooks... Is it posted, cultivated, a park, etc. Some cities own watershed prop that might have things like no dogs, etc. Some cities have "no shooting within" laws, but I can't think of any that have "no hunting" laws. Not sure if those will even past constitutional mustard. I have always assumed sans restrictive signage and if it passes the "trespass" and "shooting tests" it's OK to hunt. I think at the worst you would be ask to stop and leave as with other private property.
> But, if you where to PM the GPS reading for the Toms, I'd be more than happy to look into it.:smile:


Everyone from the city I have talked about it getting permission either didn't know or didn't give a crap. I talked to an office monkey at the DWR and they didn't know or give a crap. The DWR lady and one of the city office ladies referred me to the county sheriff department. I just got off the phone with a deputy and he told me that the area in question is outside city limits and under jurisdiction of the county. He told me if there wasn't any "No Trespassing" signage to go ahead and hunt it! Still feels a little iffy though. I'm not Wade Lemon or one of his high paying clients, so just saying so and so said I could hunt here might not be good enough! I'm trying to get a hold of a local DWR officer as well just to get a little more reassurance on the matter. The best thing of all would be written permission from a city official, but as I said, nobody from the city either knows or cares haha.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

If it is not posted, cultivated, irrigated, or cows in a fence, hunt it. Worst they can do is ask you to leave. You will not get a citation for trespassing unless one of the above apply or you are asked to leave and hunt it again. My bet, is there will be several guys hunting it on opening day and none will have written permission.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd talk to the area biologist for the DOW, he may know. 

If nothing else find out who the city's attorney is and ask him


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Lately I have been watching some very nice toms on some private land that is about a mile from the forest service boundary. When I checked onxmaps to see who the landowner was it says it is owned by the (insert city name here) City Corporation. I have been trying to get permission to hunt the land or see if the city even will grant me permission since I have found that out. I talked to a couple of city employees who don't know the answer and just refer me to somebody else who doesn't know the answer. I have emailed the mayor and a couple other city officials with no response yet. Has anybody ever gotten permission to hunt on city owned land before?


I use to hunt on city owned land in parts of Lehi and Bluffdale. I'd probably hunt the one you are talking about as long as it isn't marked, irrigated, or violates the required distances from buildings/etc to be legal to shoot.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Not cultivated?
Not fenced?
Not posted?
Hunt it. Or at least keep watching the birds, they’ll probably be up a little higher as the hillsides start to green up.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

While taking wildlife or engaging in
wildlife-related activities, you may not-
without permission-enter or remain on
privately owned land that is:
•Cultivated
•Properly posted
•Fenced or enclosed in a manner designed
to exclude intruders
In addition, you may not:
•Enter or remain on private land when
directed not to do so by the owner or a
person acting for the owner.
•Obstruct any entrance or exit to private
property.
"Cultivated land" is land that

*"Fenced or enclosed in a manner designed to exclude intruders." 
*
There is the kicker. Not posted, not cultivated, but it is fenced. I feel like if somebody from the city really wanted to push the issue and trespass me, they could because of the whole fence thing.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> While taking wildlife or engaging in
> wildlife-related activities, you may not-
> without permission-enter or remain on
> privately owned land that is:
> ...


The entire western United States is covered in fences on all public lands. The fence would need to be a 6' tall chain link or something of the type to quality for "fenced in a manner designed to exclude intruders.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I just got off the phone with the city attorney who was a very odd duck. I kind of expected that because if my time on UWN has taught me anything it is that lawyers are very weird. The city attorney told me "he doesn't think" that they allow hunting there. Ha what a sh$% show. Last weekend I could hear toms and hens calling in the up above the private property where I know for certain I can hunt without any trouble. I may just hunt up there and avoid the hassle.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Most City owned land is withing City Limits and therefore usually closed to hunting. There maybe exceptions, but for the most part its going to get you a ticket.

-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Most City owned land is withing City Limits and therefore usually closed to hunting. There maybe exceptions, but for the most part its going to get you a ticket.
> 
> -DallanC


I have verified that this land is in the county and outside of city limits. Still seems like too much of a **** show to bother with. Think I will stick to the forest.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

If it passes the DWR requirements of not being posted shut this thread down immediately and go kill a tom on that public property already.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Remember how it works...you first need to be ticketed then you see the judge after the attorney presents it. If this City Attorney doesn't know for sure, it is very doubtful you would get the ticket from some cop, unless you happen to be hunting on his honey hole(happened to me once up in Washington...dam* cop was right there hunting the very next day. I didn't get a ticket but if the cop tells you to leave...well..)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I just got off the phone with the city attorney who was a very odd duck. I kind of expected that because if my time on UWN has taught me anything it is that lawyers are very weird.


*^ TRUTH!!! *


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> *^ TRUTH!!! *


I concur.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

If it is posted specifically “no hunting” then obviously read. But I’d say if there’s no buildings nearby and no livestock or parks then give it heck. 
Lawyers are always weird. Until you get yourself into some serious sh*t then what- I’ll wait. I didn’t put myself Into 7 years of school for nothing. 🙂


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Lawyers are like kickers in football. Everyone hates them until you need a good one.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I just got off the phone with the city attorney who was a very odd duck. I kind of expected that because if my time on UWN has taught me anything it is that lawyers are very weird. The city attorney told me "he doesn't think" that they allow hunting there. Ha what a sh$% show. Last weekend I could hear toms and hens calling in the up above the private property where I know for certain I can hunt without any trouble. I may just hunt up there and avoid the hassle.


Shouldn't have asked. The "don't think so" comment "could and will be used against you". Unless of course you spoofed your phone and used an alias during the call.

City attorneys love to look for things to create reason for their being.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

KylieShorta said:


> Pff, this is childs game, did you hunt Tiger in India? No, Serious!?:-o


Why would we go to india to hunt tigers? Open season on Tiger in Utah year round. I'll see your pff and raise you a few f's. Pffffffffff


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that we have a future spammer in our midst.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> I think that we have a future spammer in our midst.


Practice makes perfect:smile:


----------

